# First Diarrhea



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sammi was restless all night, and ended up having diarrhea twice this morning. As I posted earlier in the Talk section, we are still in a hotel due to power outages (on the third floor, no less) and thank _goodness_ we were able to rush her out just in time both times. I am hoping it is a food issue. We did stop past the pet store yesterday morning, since her food ran out. I bought the exact same food she has been on (just the larger size), plus a smoked rib bone (a different brand from the ones we've been using at home). She also ate half a cookie from the cashier, and a few stray kibble pieces that were on the ground at the hotel before I realized what she was doing.

I am praying that it's just dietary, and that she is not sick.:afraid: This is her first time in an environment with LOTS of dogs and dog poop around, and she hasn't yet gotten her last round of shots. She is on the way back from the groomers now, since she needed a good bath, and I am making her some rice for lunch.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

ANY cooked bones are not a good idea..only raw. Occasional soft stool happens to all of us, but keep an eye on her..probably just stress.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I find that a tablespoon of Pumpkin with the meal is a miracle cure for occasional diarrhea or constipation  It has to be pure pumpkin, not pumpkin pie filling with the spices.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

It could be stress from being displaced from your home, it could be a change in water (I think you said the hotel you are in is pretty far from your home) and it could be that bone you gave Sammi. I gave Lily a tendon chew and she had loose bowel movement. My vet told me not to give them to her anymore, a lot of dogs get diarrhea from bully sticks and tendons. That being said...you should try the canned pumpkin it works very well. I mix a heaping spoonful into the kibble and Lily loves it. It may make Sammi's BM orange while she's eating it so don't be alarmed.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Pumpkin in a God-sent miracle. My month old SPOO gets occasional bouts of Diahhrea mostly because she eats whatever she can (a little piggy). This includes occasional insects and much worse, baby frogs (which can be toxic). She gets the critters at night when we are walking her (we never leave her out alone). I just can't see them or react quickly enough to stop her from doing this. 

Anyway, I read about pumpkin on this forum and in an desperate attempt to stop Diahhrea, used it. It works incredibly well. Try it. I actually now add it once a day to her food after discussing with the vet. A great addition which she loves.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful replies...they are truly appreciated. I did find the pumpkin, fortunately...last summer when our rabbit was sick, we were told it was seasonal and couldn't find it. The pumpkin definitely helped. I also threw away all of the smoked bones that I'd bought from the store. Funny...I bought the rib bone and a bag of tendons for her on the day she got sick, and I remember debating with myself which one I should try. Bad choice on my part!!!

Sammi is doing much better. She is on Metronidozole and slowly transitioning from a bland diet back to her regular (Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy). She was also on Pepcid A.C. for a few days as prescribed by the vet for vomiting twice. My main concern now is that she is _really _bony, upsettingly so in my eyes. We can feel her sharp shoulder blades and pelvic bones, and she is lighter when I pick her up. I will work on slowly getting her weight up to where it should be. We see the vet on Friday for a followup, and I'll ask for some guidance on that.


----------

